# Stupid question on collars and all breed shows



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Can you use this kind of collar at an all breed show here in the U.S.?

Sprenger Sieger Show Collars - DogSport Gear


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I use a fur saver collar, never used that one before


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Yes my husband sent off and got me one as a present not sure if I can use it or not though. Rhett loves it...


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I think as long as it works for you and is aesthetically pleasing you can use it


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

CMorton said:


> I think as long as it works for you and is aesthetically pleasing you can use it


I think you could use this one, but I would have another handy if the judge has a problem with it. 

But you cannot you just any collar. You cannot have a prong collar on a dog on the grounds of a show. I am not sure about e-collars. And, you cannot have any dangly things on the collar. 

I use an all chain martingale or a leather martingale and neither have ever been questioned. 

this thing looks a little like an all chain martingale. Only my links are all tiny, where this one has some bigger links.

ETA: collar and lead have to be separate. Which is odd because they have something called mendoza show leads, which are one piece collar and lead, and well, you cannot use them to show in, so why they call them show leads is a mystery.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> ETA: collar and lead have to be separate.


Not for conformation



> Which is odd because they have something called mendoza show leads


I think you mean Mendota. The collar + leash combos are used in conformation frequently, so, you can indeed show in them, and they are show leads.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for all your info guys

Selzer, you can use collar/lead all in one combo's though. I use them on many toy dogs I have handled. They usually have a built in swivel which is great for thier tendency to spin... and spin... and spin... man I am thankful for my Shepherd lol. 

Anyway, I thought this collar would be worth a try since it evens out the pressure on the front of the throat. I am working on Rhett distinguishing his different collars for different work. When he has his chain he walks at a heel when I switch to a non tightening collar he moves out in front so I thought this collar might help since he's big enough to move off of the loop leads. 

I was thinking that if I can't use this one I could just hook the fur saver so it won't tighten can you do that? Thanks Xeph.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

Most times because dogs can back out of these collars and also because the dog is kept to trot at side, these are not the collars used at all breed shows. These were designed for dogs to pull against in gait classes like the German style showing. These are not designed for proper at the side control of showing a dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I was thinking that if I can't use this one I could just hook the fur saver


That's what most of us do 

I use the live ring for the down and back, and then loop it over and connect to a dead ring for the go around.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

Ah ok great! That helps a lot. I will use the collar for road work then and keep to the fur saver for ring practice. I have a handler but I want to make sure I am practicing with him the best way I can. And moving from loop leads and square dogs to GSD's well this is all much more complicated lol!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

selzer said:


> ETA: collar and lead have to be separate.


Since when? I've used combos in UKC and AKC.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I guess i was thinking about the obedience/rally rules.


----------



## Noodles (May 1, 2011)

What mm is every one using?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You will see all sorts and types.

I am liking these...

Fur Saver Collar - 3mm Short Link - Stainless Steel


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Noodles said:


> Can you use this kind of collar at an all breed show here in the U.S.?
> 
> Sprenger Sieger Show Collars - DogSport Gear


Most dog shows aren't aware of the formed collars and will let them be used because the rules don't clearly state it can't. The main issue with these collars is the dog can back out of them very easily, where they are extremely useful is in ring training and practice. They help teach the dog to keep their head up for form without blocking airways or tightening up like a slip collar would, the slip collar is only used for the show ring. Behind the scenes these are increasingly popular collars.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Noodles said:


> What mm is every one using?


 
Depends, 3mm is the minimum recommended gauge for a GSD but Shutzhund clubs tend to insist on 4mm. The metal makes a difference too, for a very large male the safer option is 4mm in a normal metal chain or in a soft metal like brass, but you could still use 3mm stainless steel because of the increased strength in the steel.


----------

